# Advice for first Clapton build



## Huffapuff (22/7/16)

I got hold of some kanthol A1 26/32 Clapton wire and am planning my first build.
What would you suggest?
I've got an eVic mini and 22ml Griffin tank that I've been building dual SS @ .25ohms. Vaping around 35w @200 degrees.
Obviously I can't use temp control now  
Oh, and I'm primarily a flavour chaser 
Eagerly awaiting your input...


----------



## WDE (23/7/16)

So I don't have a griffin and generally prefer single coils (not much help at this point) but I am a huge fan of claptons.

Flavour is usually pretty good on claptons regardless of the build, I'd say just don't make the coils too large to start off with as claptons have a longer ramp up time. And I generally like to aim for the 0.3/0.4 mark with most my builds.

With that being said... I'd say it's trial and error when trying new types of builds, you will eventually find a build that you like and know what size coil/wattage etc gives you the vape you are looking for.

Otherwise have fun experimenting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (23/7/16)

WDE said:


> So I don't have a griffin and generally prefer single coils (not much help at this point) but I am a huge fan of claptons.
> 
> Flavour is usually pretty good on claptons regardless of the build, I'd say just don't make the coils too large to start off with as claptons have a longer ramp up time. And I generally like to aim for the 0.3/0.4 mark with most my builds.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice 
I'll start small and take it from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

